# Samsung SyncMaster P2470HD vs. Samsung SyncMaster P2450H



## HansPeterWolle (23. November 2009)

Hallo an alle User,

ich bin in der Überlegung mir einen der oben genannten Monitore zu kaufen allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz schlüssig. Ich suche einen HD-fähigen, hochauflösenden sowie mit einer schnellen Reaktionszeit versehenen Monitor. Der Bildschirm soll in allen Anwendungsbereichen eingesetzt werden.

Ich bitte um Hilfe!!!

Samsung SyncMaster P2470HD: Samsung SyncMaster P2470HD, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio (LS24EMDKU) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU

Samsung SyncMaster P2450H: Samsung SyncMaster P2450H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS24LRZKUV) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU

Bitte posted mir eure Meinungen und Erfahrung, zusätzlich bitte ich um Abgabe eurer Stimme in meiner Umfrage.

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Wargrown (23. November 2009)

Also der P2470 hat ja eigentlich nur Audio und DVB-T zusätzlich zum anderen und kostet dafür 80€uronen mehr.

Wers braucht^^


----------



## HansPeterWolle (23. November 2009)

powerkiller94 schrieb:


> Also der P2470 hat ja eigentlich nur Audio und DVB-T zusätzlich zum anderen und kostet dafür 80€uronen mehr.



Naja gut das ist im wesentlichen der einzigste Unterschied!

Habt Ihr noch andere Erfahrungen???


----------



## Amlug_celebren (23. November 2009)

Stimme für den ohne DVB-T usw. aus meiner Sicht nicht lohnenswert...


----------



## Janny (24. November 2009)

Ich hab einen T220 normal, und einen T240HD, denn T240HD benutze ich als Fernseher, nur deswegen musste ich dafür denn HD nehmen, ansonsten kannste denn ganz normalen nehmen. Ist sonst nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Janny


----------



## tomrei (24. November 2009)

stimmte für den p2450h 
ich finde dvb-t brings nicht(zumindest bei mir nicht)


----------



## MRBrip (10. März 2010)

Hi Community,

Ich hätte bezüglich der p2470h und p2470hd Monitore noch eine Frage.

sowie ich das verstehe, handelt es sich um das gleiche Modell nur mit dem Unterschied, dass eben beim p2470hd, vereinfacht ausgedrückt, noch ein TV miteingebaut ist.

Warum allerdings unterscheiden sich dann die beiden Monitor in Kontrast und Bildreaktionszeit?
p2470h : 70000:1, 2ms
p2470hd: 50000:1, 5ms
Für mich würde das bedeuten, dass der p2470hd einen anderen, ggfs schlechteren Panal besitzt, als der p2470h, liege ich da richtig?


----------



## MRBrip (11. März 2010)

Hi 

gibt es niemanden, der mir hier helfen kann?


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (11. März 2010)

Wie du eingangs schon erwähnt hast:
Der 2470HD ist das TV-Pendant zum 2470H. Das Panel des zuerst genannten arbeitet auch tatsächlich ''nur'' mit einem dynamischen Kontrast von 50.000:1 und einer Schaltzeit von 5ms.
Allerdings muss man Anmerken das zum einen eine Schaltzeit von unter 5ms (G/G) kaum noch einen Unterschied macht. Spielefähig sind in meinen Augen beide 
(Verstanden? Monitor, Augen......)
Ersnthaft. Du kannst sowohl beim H als auch beim HD zugreifen.
Meiner Meinung nach hat Samsung einfach ein älteres oder ''kleineres'' Panel verbaut um die Kosten nicht weiter in die Höhe zu treiben. Der technische Hintergrund eines Panelwechsels nur Aufgrund der TV-Unterstützung ist quasi nicht gegeben (siehe Link!)
Bei mir im Laden in der Wand stehen sowohl der 2470H als auch der 2470HD, wenn beide Geräte den eigenen Gewohnheiten gemäß richtig eingestellt sind wirst du wohl kaum einen Bildunterschied bemerken.


----------



## Pravasi (12. März 2010)

Habe den P2770HD,also den grossen Bruder.Ist auf jeden Fall ganz hervorragend spieletauglich.UT3,MW2,BC2,L4D2,also alles eher flotte Spiele, sind ohne irgenwelche Schlierenbildungen oder sonstige Verzögerungen.TV interessiert mich gar nicht,ist noch nicht einmal eingestellt...Aber die Fernbedienung vereinfacht die sonst meiner Meinung nach sehr schlechte Bedienung ganz wesentlich.Audio und noch einen HDMI wollte ich für die Xbox haben.Wenn du das nicht brauchst,spar dein Geld.


----------



## MRBrip (12. März 2010)

Hi Danke,
für die vielen schnellen Infos, kannte mich da leider nicht so gut aus. 
Mit euch wirds aber klappen.

Tja mit dem 2770hd habe ich auch lange Zeit gespielt, aber einen 27'er aus knapp 60-70cm Entfernung (kein Platz) war mir dann doch etwas zu heftig.
Ich habe zwar noch keine Erfahrung wie es nun letztlich beim Arbeiten und Spielen ist,

denke fürs Fernsehen ist es prima, je größer je besser, außerdem bin ich da auch nicht so nah dran 
Beim spielen und arbeiten war ich mir dann doch nicht so sicher, habe mich deswegen vorerst mal für den 24er entschieden.

Aber müsste die Auflösung beim 27'er nicht dann schon etwas höher, als wie beim 24'er sein.
Ich meine da wird ja schon wieder alles pixelig?


----------



## Pravasi (12. März 2010)

Pixlig kann man das nun wirklich nicht nennen.Theoretisch natürlich schon,praktisch jedoch,aus 1 Meter Entfernung ist das Kristalklar,auch noch schärfer als mein 22er .
60cm sind aber wirklich etwas eng.Ich sitze exakt 1 m weg.Habe mir einen Tastaturauszug unter den Schreibtisch gebaut und den Monitor nochmal auf ein 10 cm hohes Podest gestellt,welches nach vorne hin offen ist,so das ich darunter nun auch noch Platz habe für den ganzen Kleinkram der sonst neben dem Monitor liegt.Einfach aber seeehr effektiv.Zudem habe ich den Monitor jetzt fast mittig in Augenhöhe.Hervorragender Effekt!
Zum arbeiten einfach nur ein Traum.Und zum Zocken?Nur noch geil!
Konnte mir das vorher nicht wirklich vorstellen,von wegen der Übersicht und das ich dann ständig den Kopf bewegen müsste anstatt nur die Augen.Alles Quatsch! War dann mal bei nem Freund und habe dort mit ner Xbox gespielt-keine 2m von nem riesigem TV-Bildschirm entfernt.Das war der Aha-Effekt der mich hat Umdenken lassen.Übersicht ist besser und das gucken an sich ist so was von viel entspannter.Liegt zum Teil natürlich auch am für mich neuem 16:9 Format,welches unserer Betrachtungsweise mehr liegt als 16:10.
Ich kann also bisher nur gutes sagen,über das Gerät an sich und erst recht über die fantastischen,himmlischen ,anbetungswürdigen 27 Zoll als solche .
Übrigens:27 Zoll entsprechen auch den grossen Mac's.Und daran kann man ja anscheinend ganz gut arbeiten.


----------



## MRBrip (15. März 2010)

hey, das hört sich doch super an. Am liebsten würde ich es ähnlich machen, dennoch der Platz fehlt mir.

Aber...
Am Wochenende habe ich noch einen Kommentar gehört bezüglich den 5ms beim p2470hd.
Und zwar hat er deswegen 5ms, weil ein Fernseher nicht in der Lage ist ein Bildsignal von 2ms zu verarbeiten.
Sprich, fürs Fernsehen sind 5ms Grenze. 

Klingt das plausibel oder war das Stuss was der erzählt hat? 

PS.: der große Mac hat 30zoll und so wie ich weiß einen IPS-Panel, das ist dann naklar nochmal eine andere Liga, technisch wie preislich


----------



## Pravasi (15. März 2010)

Platz?Wenn du einen 22er auf deinem Schreibtisch kriegst,bekommst du mit so einem kleinen Podest auch wesentlich grössere drauf.Ich habe jetzt tatsächlich MEHR Platz als wie vorher mit meinem 22er der direkt auf dem Tisch stand.Einfach weil der Monitor auf einem 25*35cm grossen,offenen Podest steht und 20cm über dem Tisch "schwebt".Dadrunter ist jetzt praktisch die gesamte Fläche frei!
Und die Entfernung?Ein Auszug bringt leicht 40cm dazu,lässt die Tastatur und die Maus samt Mauspad vom Tisch verschwinden(Platz!)und ist wahrscheinlich überall drunter zu setzen.
Mit TV Reaktionzeiten kenn ich mich nicht aus.Könnte aber schon sein.Allerdings:2ms vs 5ms...was solls?


----------



## MRBrip (15. März 2010)

Hi,

nun Platz habe ich. Ich will den Monitor an die Wand fest hängen, da ist die Platzfrage auf dem Tische eh erledigt.

Dennoch habe ich dann immer noch einen Abstand von 60cm und das ist halt schon arg 
Aber mit den 2ms und 5ms, stimme ich dir zu, was solls


----------

